# Boot fails after switching hard drives



## bojinov (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello gentlemen,

Once again I am at your mercy. I cloned one of my RAID 1 SATA drives to a PATA one (please do not ask why). Now I am trying to boot from that PATA and I get that the values in fstab are all wrong.

I did as instructed 
`set vfs.root.mountfrom=/dev/ad4s1`
`set vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw`

I know it is ad4s1 because it said the geometry was wrong. I can LS the drive if I escape (F6) during boot, but check the screenshot for what I get when LSDEV.

In addition, the kernel has no USB support so after I try to boot, I can't use the keyboard to press ?

So, my question is, how do I boot?

Momchil


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 27, 2012)

Boot from the old drive or mfsBSD.  Mount /dev/ad4s1 (it may appear as a different number when other drives are attached) and edit /etc/fstab on it.  Shut down and disconnect the old drive, then the new drive should boot.

Filesystem labels avoid this issue.


----------



## bojinov (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi wblock@, I will try the mfsBSD from USB drive and try and change the fstab. The old drive is in use at the moment far away in the server room while I am struggling at home with the new one.

Thank you for the labeling HOWTO. I wish I never have to do that again, unfortunately now I need the hardware for VirtIO and FreeBSD 9 and those Xeons will really boost my projects.


----------



## bojinov (Apr 3, 2012)

Guys,

Will not boot from any of these. I have tried:

/dev/ad4s1a
/dev/ad4s1d
/dev/ad4s1f
/dev/ad4s1e

Tried with UFS and FFS.

LSDEV shows that disk1 is the one and that disk1part1b is SWAP. I can see the files in there, but it just will not boot.

*W*hat now? Attached is the list of all valid devices.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't type "mount", all it wants is the type and path:
ufs:/dev/ad4s1a


----------

